# Baby NEW Photo Session



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello guys,
Here are new babies ") ​


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

These are all amazing! The little ones are just too cute! They certainly are natural at posing, or you are very patient to get amazing shots.


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

TamaMoo said:


> These are all amazing! The little ones are just too cute! They certainly are natural at posing, or you are very patient to get amazing shots.


That's very nice from u dear. Highly appreciate it 😊


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

these babies are so cute!!


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Adorable! So cute


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They're gorgeous!! And these are amazing photos! :thumbu:


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

I highly appreciate your nice commenys


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They are beautiful babies!Congratulations ! X x


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

So cute! Oh my goodness!! 

Aren't you worried about them flying off, though? Or are they in an aviary with grass in these photos?


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

moonchild said:


> So cute! Oh my goodness!!
> 
> Aren't you worried about them flying off, though? Or are they in an aviary with grass in these photos?


Ghey are still babies and unable to fly well. Besides they are good babies and obey the parents 😊😊😊


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*babies*

Oh, they are just too beautiful! I could never breed cockatiels because I could never bear to give them up! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

great photos, they really show the babies off. Beautiful!


----------



## Joj023 (Jul 9, 2014)

They are beautiful How old are they in the pictures? I have a female sitting on 6 eggs. My first time..... little nervous


----------

